# When does your Golden blow its coat?



## Evil Eagle (May 4, 2009)

It seems like Sam is shedding more than normal right now, but I can't tell if he is blowing his coat or not. What time of year does yours usually blow its coat?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Maggie always shed out twice a year, spring & fall.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine don't. I live in the South, and they shed minimally all year. They don't grow a winter coat.


----------



## BonnieM (Sep 16, 2009)

Spring and fall here, too. In fact, as I type, I'm up to my knees in hair!


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 4, 2009)

BonnieM said:


> Spring and fall here, too. In fact, as I type, I'm up to my knees in hair!



Ok, cool. When I got him I put him on Canidae but it seemed like his coat didn't look right. So I supplemented him VitaCoat. It helped but I decided Canidae wasn't for him. I switched him to Taste of the Wild, and it was amazing the difference in his behavior and coat. But I was just worried it was a little too early for him to blow his coat. That's a relief!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Spring and fall here in the northeast . Tucker just finished up a big coat blow and now has a nice adult coat coming in. Spring was a much heavier and longer blow, though.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Duke doesn't blow his own coat - he has trouble holding the dryer. : lol

He never gets a thick winter coat as most of the time he's inside. His first winter he had a lions mane coat all over his body. But, he spend a good amount of time outside then. It was truly a mess come spring. He sheds a bit all year long but then again, he never has had that thick under coat that a lot of curly goldens have. He's coat is thinner by nature and doesn't have much of an undercoat. However, he is wet alot in the summer and gets bathed weekly and that might have something to do with it. And, I brush him almost every day.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It would be typically in the Spring and Fall for Ike also, but he spends most of his time indoors and hasn't really gotten a thick winter coat yet. The more time they spend outdoors during the cold winter months, the more coat they'll develop.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka sheds some in spring but I have never had a dog "blow his coat." Except when Gunner had an allergic reaction to a new food and most of his coat fell out. I guess that was "blowing his coat!" Now (since back of Nature's variety) his coat is thick and luscious!


----------

